# Official Houston Rockets National TV Schedule 2006-2007



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ok, for those of us who cant watch Rockets games daily. He is a list of the games on national TV. I have listed the games by date and have marked either *ESPN, ABC, or TNT*

Also, could one of you mod boys stick this up top? Also, post number 2,000 for me! :biggrin: ​
*---------------------------------------------------------------



Sun, Nov. 12, @ 7:00 p.m. - @ Miami








ESPN



Thurs, Nov. 16, 7:00p.m. - Chicago Bulls @ Houston Rockets








TNT 



Fri, Dec. 15, 9:30 p.m. - @ L.A. Lakers








ESPN


Fri, Jan. 12, 9:30p.m. - @ Denver








ESPN


Wed, Jan. 24, 8 p.m. - @ San Antonio








ESPN



Wed, Feb. 21, 8 p.m - Miami @ Houston








ESPN



Sun, Mar. 18, 7p.m. - @ Philadelphia








ESPN



Sun, Mar. 25, 2:30p.m. - @ NO/OKC (R) (Regional game, everybody may NOT get this game)








ABC



Wed, Mar. 28, 9 p.m. - @ L.A. Clippers








ESPN 


---------------------------------------------------------------*​


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Official Houston Rockets National TV Schedule*

i hate TNT thursday this semester. but thats because my thursday nights cant be NBA nights. they have to be o-chem lab nights. :curse:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Official Houston Rockets National TV Schedule*

Man, that is a weak national TV schedule.. you would think we didn't have the most highly marketable player in the NBA or something.

Seriously... why do the Rockets have like no exposure!! I wanna know how many times the freaking Lakers are on... ugh!


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Houston Rockets National TV Schedule*



HayesFan said:


> Man, that is a week national TV schedule.. you would think we didn't have the most highly marketable player in the NBA or something.
> 
> Seriously... why do the Rockets have like no exposure!! I wanna know how many times the freaking Lakers are on... ugh!



true that, Yao + T-Mac +others < Kobe + Phil???


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Houston Rockets National TV Schedule*

Watching every National TV games of Rockets.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Official Houston Rockets National TV Schedule*



HayesFan said:


> Man, that is a week national TV schedule.. you would think we didn't have the most highly marketable player in the NBA or something.
> 
> Seriously... why do the Rockets have like no exposure!! *I wanna know how many times the freaking Lakers are on... ugh!*


You dont wanna know. Its as if almost half the national games are Lakers, Suns, Miami, and the freakin CLIPPERS now... :curse:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Official Houston Rockets National TV Schedule*

9-damn-games...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*REMINDER*

Sun, Nov. 12, *@ 7:00 p.m. central* - @ Miami









*ESPN*


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Thought I would post an update since many of those orignally scheduled national games were messed. Here is the games you can catch on "regular cable" for the rest of the month.

Pacers at Rockets Tue, Mar 20 9:30 PM TNT 
Rockets at Clippers Wed, Mar 28 10:00 PM ESPN 
Rockets at Lakers Fri, Mar 30 10:30 PM ESPN


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> Rockets at Clippers Wed, Mar 28 10:00 PM ESPN


Probably, I'll see this game. :cheers:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hayes looked like Hakeem on that last play


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

God we are looking sloppy out there...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

WTF, do we have butter hands out there?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Where is everybody? Game on national TV and nobody?



heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeloooooooo


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Battier with a nice 3, but we still need to make our passes connect. Too many turnovers from bad entry passes


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

8-2 run houston


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

am I am talking to myself on a message board...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

6 turnovers in the first quarter is keeping them in the game. We need to get our entry passes in better


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

wow im a ****ing idiot, im posting in the wrong thread


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I love how this thread is stickied too. OneBadLT123 will be reminded about this all the time :rofl:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL we should keep this as a sticky even after the 2006-2007 season

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

:lol: :lol: 

Go ME!! hahahaha


----------

